# World's largest tractor



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Maybe you already knew about it...maybe you didn't. The 1977 Big Bud 16V-747.

The stats are incredible...

Weight: 100,000 pounds!

Fuel tank: 1000 gallons diesel!

16 cylinder diesel producing 1,000 hp with 2 superchargers

In this video they're pulling an 80 foot cultivator, tilling an acre/minute and consuming about 1/2-1 gallon fuel/acre.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, we have posted on Big Bud many times before  ....and the last time was about three months ago when the Big Bud factory in Montana burned.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I own one


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I think the stock power rating on that Detroit was around 750 hp. It seems many of them got turned up. It’s hard to fathom how 40 years after this Big Bud was built the main line companies are just beginning to produce tractors that can touch that 750 hp figure, and I don’t think any of these new tractors have the reserve that the Big Bud does.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They were a pretty big deal in the mid 70's.Other brands were not even close in HP.

Neighbor has one,not sure the HP but not the biggest one.

Was a couple others here in mid 70's.One was on a tile plow.Other one was a large farmer that farmed here and Missouri.IIRC they were around 550 HP.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> I think the stock power rating on that Detroit was around 750 hp. It seems many of them got turned up. It's hard to fathom how 40 years after this Big Bud was built the main line companies are just beginning to produce tractors that can touch that 750 hp figure, and I don't think any of these new tractors have the reserve that the Big Bud does.


750 sounds about right considering the model number is 16v-747. They were very far ahead on power numbers but it's also not surprising that it's taken a long time for major manufacturers to get close, considering they have to mass produce them instead of a couple guys building them to order.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

With a quick search of the Internet I found horsepower numbers from 736 for a non-turbo, 860 for a turbo model and 960 turbo and after-cooled. I don't know about the 16 v but it's smaller sisters and cousins had some room if a guy wanted to turn them up.
Sometimes I do find it hard to believe that it wasn't that long ago that 200 hp was about as big as you were going to get a straight frame tractor. An articulated tractor wasn't necessarily that much more when it came to horsepower.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

According to the Wiki,


Power: originally 760 horsepower (570 kW), but later increased to 860 horsepower (640 kW), then to 960 horsepower (720 kW)[3] but is now at 1100hp

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Bud_747


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

BWfarms said:


> I own one
> 
> IMG_7315.JPG


I'd like to see you drive that thing ????


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Far as HP numbers go, for awhile now manufacturers also had to deal with emissions as well.

A neighbor that used to be a Versatile dealer had one turned up to 600hp. Engine had no issues, transmission as well, kept eating differentials, turned it back to 500hp and has held together. He rarely uses that one anymore, very little need for 500hp with no-till.

Very few fields around here need a 80' field cultivator. They did get a 24 row corn planter this year. Not sure which one they are going to pull that with, a few of those Versatiles have more than enough HP, but were lacking in hydraulics. One of them they actually mounted a little three cylinder diesel over the rear axle with a load sensing pump to run the last planter they had which was a 16 row.

I've been pulling a 40' 1990CCS with a Massey Ferguson 8160, running right along at 6mph at 1800rpm.

Again no need for obscene HP numbers with no-till.

Haven't even put enough hours on our MF4880 in two years to change the oil.


----------

